# In search of manual for Yardman Snowbird manual, 318000 f259b



## BigRedBird (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a manual for my old Yardman (MTD) Snowbird? It's right around 1980, I think. It has a Tecumseh SBH 351a, 8 HP as far as I can tell. I'm having a hard time finding info on either the blower or the engine. The good deal I got on it is turning out to be kind of pricey... Oh well, labor of love I guess. Looking forward to getting it back together and seeing how well it does. Thanks very much for all the great advice I got in my other thread about the impeller pulley.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You may want to ask Grunt as he has many links for manuals.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello BigRedBird. I couldn't find your exact manual, but you may find one close to yours under the Yardman category here? I hope this helps.

Manuals for different snow blowers:Snowthrower Manual for Different Brand

Your engine service manual is here, if you need it.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## BigRedBird (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you very much, Grunt.


----------

